# Sugar Island (Grosse Ile/Detroit River)



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Just looking for some info on Sugar Island. I can't seem to find much on line.

Is there a fee to get on the island? Can you camp on the island? What is the easiest way to get there? I have a small boat (see gallery) but I'm not real big on putting it on the Detroit River. The shortest, safest possible route would be best. Are there launches near by on Grosse Ile?

I did find a real estate listing for it . I'd like to visit it before it becomes inaccessable. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

No public camping. Private though, but not a lot at all. No public lands to speak of. UM has a big chunk on the south end.

Public ramp on the very north end.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

thanks 2tundras.

I'm trying to plan some out-of-the-ordinary trips for next season. I'm tired of having a boat and not using it.

Chris


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

In the summer on Friday and Saturday nights there are all kinds of people out there camping and partying. Defiantly not a quite out of the way place to go but if you are looking for a party chances are you will find it there.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

FishinJoe said:


> In the summer on Friday and Saturday nights there are all kinds of people out there camping and partying. Defiantly not a quite out of the way place to go but if you are looking for a party chances are you will find it there.


ahh. Thanks FishinJoe. Might not be what I'm looking for then. Maybe I'll have to go on a weekday before the partyin' starts in the summer.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I've camped on Sugar Island before and it was okay. Just watch the wind direction as a wind shift will bring the water level up quite a bit and your tent could end up in the water. What was a 20 feet beach turns into 5 feet real quick.

Take some bomber long-A's around to the south end of the island and cast the slack water between the 2 river currents during a low-light moon period for feeding walleye's. Usually August to November is the best.


----------

